# hygenic clipping?



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

What is a hygenic clipping? Should I do it? and how often? I already trim the extra hair his sheath? I cant find the term. But if it grows out it gets hard and gets stuff stuck to it and it annoys him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's basically trimming around the anus and genitals to keep things neat and clean and from pee, poop and whatever else getting stuck.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

What do you typically use to do that? I just use scissors currently and it takes just one quick cut. My dog is very patient I am sure I can get him use to a hygienic clipping.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Me? Clippers. I don't think I'd have the nerve to try to trim those areas with scissors.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

My dog doesnt move luckily ...and he has no testicles for me to accidentally hit.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I do feet too. When I had a sheltie the groomers would do a "sanitary cut" which was essentially cleaning around the anus, genitals and cleaning up around the paws so dirt and other debris didn't get caught in the fur there. I would do it myself sometimes with just scissors for the feet and little handheld clippers for the "sanitary" region. When I do Dove I use clippers for most of her body but I use sheers on her feet, I don't have clippers small enough. I don't bother on my other dogs, their coats are the wrong type.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have noticed Ry has one spot where he sometimes collects unwanted things around his anus. but I do not have any clippers. His paws have never collected anything, my dog is a priss about no mud, no anything that could get him dirty. Took me FOREVER to get him to walk out in a creek after me, and this was 3 inch water and USUALLY the worlds clingiest dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

they call it a "bikini trim" at the dog walkers place (they have a mini salon and pet store at the building)- pretty much describes what they are shaving- they do this plus nail clipping for $15.
With my one boy with a really shaggy butt and penis sheath I do scizzors.
with my schnuazer girl I find it easier to clip (no parts to really worry about)....


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

he really just needs a minor trim , I have always done everything at home with him, why not learn one more thing lol


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> he really just needs a minor trim , I have always done everything at home with him, why not learn one more thing lol


Yup you have reached true dog ownership when you can do the penis trim.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been doing the penis trim for months, ever since I realized it annoyed him when it got crusty ... I never brought it up with anyone because I was afraid someone would call me nasty lol. 

I just got done brushing his teeth with enzymatic tooth paste. Poor guy.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> I have been doing the penis trim for months, ever since I realized it annoyed him when it got crusty ... I never brought it up with anyone because I was afraid someone would call me nasty lol.
> 
> I just got done brushing his teeth with enzymatic tooth paste. Poor guy.


LOL its just the new Normal! good job!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Its all about health in this house .. At least for the pets lol.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

We do it pretty often with Cosmo, he has troll pants (sheltie). Though with one leg shaved completely from surgery, it's been easier lol. I normally just borrow our friends dog clippers, roll him over on his back, do his butt, and then trim the rest with scissors. Been doing it with him since he was a little peanut, so he's used to it for the most part. Definitely helps avoid poopy butt.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Poor dog has had enough trauma today ( claw clipping AND teeth brushing... Neither are new but why put him through everything in one day) So tomorrow I will clip his butt.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

well I TRIED clipping his butt, he is not use to anyone messing around back there so he panicked a bit and I realized I didnt forsee doing this so I never worked with him on it. Oh well, baby steps


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 22, 2014)

It's much easier to use a #10 blade and a lot safe to trim up around the penis and anus. Normally we shave the sides of the penis, and about an inch or so in front of it as well as the hair at the tip. When shaving the butt we normally dog a finger width for small dogs or two for bigger dogs in each direction. Make sure to go outwards from the anus.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

dog a finger width? 

I am not trying to do anything fancy, I leave a half inch of hair on his penis because at that length it does not bother him and around his anus I am just trying to clip the few long hairs that can catch waste. 

I currently do not have a trimmer or anything but scissors actually  I never knew I would need to do this.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

Elliriyanna said:


> I have been doing the penis trim for months, ever since I realized it annoyed him when it got crusty ... I never brought it up with anyone because I was afraid someone would call me nasty lol.
> 
> I just got done brushing his teeth with enzymatic tooth paste. Poor guy.


Thank you for posting this! I laughed out loud at this. I've been having the same problem -- asking how to trim the private parts. Our new puppy, 11 weeks old, has about an inch of hair there that needs to be trimmed - I ended up having to do emergency bath and booty trim last night - I might as well go for the other tonight.

My dog is small, under 3lbs (he is 11 weeks) and he won't get too big. He HATES when anyone tries to clean him after pooping - but he has so much hair there. Do most groomers do this kind of thing (hygienic cleaning/trimming)? I would be super nervous using clippers (shaving right?) on him since he is so little. I used a small pair of scissors last night to clip hair away from his bottom. Someone had to hold him while I snipped and I felt so bad cuz he was so scared. Any advice on how to calm him when this has to be done? Thanks so much! (Sorry didn't mean to hijack your thread)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

its always best to teach them while they are ypung


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> dog a finger width?
> 
> I am not trying to do anything fancy, I leave a half inch of hair on his penis because at that length it does not bother him and around his anus I am just trying to clip the few long hairs that can catch waste.
> 
> I currently do not have a trimmer or anything but scissors actually  I never knew I would need to do this.


We use scissors 90% of the time too.... We find it easier and the noise doesn't freak out Cosmo. We just roll him over on his back, one person holds him, and the other person trims, then it's a party with treats afterwards. he's not fond of it, but too bad he has a fluffy butt, and it comes with the territory LOL.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

littlesoprano said:


> We use scissors 90% of the time too.... We find it easier and the noise doesn't freak out Cosmo. We just roll him over on his back, one person holds him, and the other person trims, then it's a party with treats afterwards. he's not fond of it, but too bad he has a fluffy butt, and it comes with the territory LOL.


I'm learning a lot with our new puppy about the "fluffy butt" syndrome! lol


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

souffoue said:


> I'm learning a lot with our new puppy about the "fluffy butt" syndrome! lol


Lol I hear you on that one. Cosmo's my first dog too, I was not thrilled when he had a butt explosion, and ended up with about 2% of that on the grass. Petco does do hygenic grooming, plus paw clean up for $15 which I've considered haha. Though the last few times he's gotten X-Rays, since he's under anesthesia for them, the nurses have been kind enough to do his butt for me, wonderful people.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys make me thankful its mostly one very small patch of hair that Ry gets waste on ... But he is White and has a tail that is always up ( curls over his back sometimes, gotta love the shih tsu) so its VERY obvious when he lets say ... Misses the grass


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

littlesoprano said:


> Lol I hear you on that one. Cosmo's my first dog too, I was not thrilled when he had a butt explosion, and ended up with about 2% of that on the grass. Petco does do hygenic grooming, plus paw clean up for $15 which I've considered haha. Though the last few times he's gotten X-Rays, since he's under anesthesia for them, the nurses have been kind enough to do his butt for me, wonderful people.


LOL too funny!! I will definitely check into Petco. That sounds like a good deal and I know they would do a better job than me!


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

Elliriyanna said:


> You guys make me thankful its mostly one very small patch of hair that Ry gets waste on ... But he is White and has a tail that is always up ( curls over his back sometimes, gotta love the shih tsu) so its VERY obvious when he lets say ... Misses the grass


Oh my!! My daughter wanted a white dog. I was worried about that!!


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

souffoue said:


> Oh my!! My daughter wanted a white dog. I was worried about that!!


If you keep it short and clipped, you shouldn't have much of a problem. Everytime Cosmo comes in from potty, I always tell him "poopy butt check", and if its dirty its way easier to clean right when it happens then later lol. And if it's all clean he gets happy haha. I just keep a pack of baby wipes with me on walks in case he gets poopy butt out of the house, in the house I have another pack right next to the slider.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah ... I think its honestly easier with white dogs because you can always easily tell exactly where is collecting waste so you can tell exactly where you need to clip.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

littlesoprano said:


> If you keep it short and clipped, you shouldn't have much of a problem. Everytime Cosmo comes in from potty, I always tell him "poopy butt check", and if its dirty its way easier to clean right when it happens then later lol. And if it's all clean he gets happy haha. I just keep a pack of baby wipes with me on walks in case he gets poopy butt out of the house, in the house I have another pack right next to the slider.


That's a great tip thanks! I try to wipe his bottom after, he really hates it. I'll get the wipes and try those. Thanks again!


----------

